# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Fokker E.V, 1:72, самоделка

## Марат

Я закончил модель, но мне стыдно за свои фотохудожества. Понятий о балансе и т.п. я не имею. Как уж вышло...

----------

